# New "Old" Evans



## Barebo (Apr 16, 2017)

Finally had decent weather to shoot the Metal Specks paint and clear coat on my frame, fork, and chain guard.
Obviously not a to the letter restoration, but a great rider for the Erie Canal paths and putting around town on.
Had the seat done by Northeast Trim in Wampsville, NY - nice job. Cheap fenders and grips were ebay finds.

I had everything stripped and re - worked bearings as needed. The rims would only shine up to a degree, and the original "CycleRama" tires roll nicely.

What do you think???


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 17, 2017)

Very Nice!  Like the how the fender up front gives a nice "stance" to your bike.


----------



## Barebo (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks ! The bike came to me in rough shape - several dents in rusty fenders - torn seat, etc. I assumed that being from the mid 50's it would be solidly built so went ahead and tried to give it a new life.
I was amazed that everything basically just needed a good cleaning and grease re - pack on the bearings. I soaked the chain in oil after scrubbing it with a brass brush for 2 months and it's near new!
It rides smooth and feels tight and straight, and in person looks pretty nice. Glad I found it!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 20, 2017)

Your patience, especially the 2 months with the chain was a nice payoff!  I think it's cool when you can put something that's deteriorated like that bike back into circulation!


----------



## Barebo (Apr 20, 2017)

It was a great learning experience for me being my first experience with a vintage bike. I'd like to find another in more complete original condition and see where it goes. I've ridden this one a bit and it amazes me that it's such a well mannered bike - I'm really liking it!!!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 23, 2017)

I h


Barebo said:


> It was a great learning experience for me being my first experience with a vintage bike. I'd like to find another in more complete original condition and see where it goes. I've ridden this one a bit and it amazes me that it's such a well mannered bike - I'm really liking it!!!
> 
> View attachment 454166
> 
> View attachment 454167



I have a 58 Evans and it really is my best rider.


----------

